# Feature request: DXVA supported modes in GPU-Z



## londoner (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know if this feature request is relevant to GPU-Z or not, but I will give it a try.

What about showing DXVA (Purevideo/Avivo) supported modes in CPU-Z? This must be resolved @ driver level since it varies between driver versions. This is mainly accelerated support for MPEG2, VC-1 and H.264/AVC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DXVA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purevideo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AVIVO


----------



## Wshlist (Jul 21, 2008)

But GPU-Z is a hardware monitoring thing, not a driver analyzer though is it? Adding unrelated stuff will only confuse things, although if the team could throw together a driver analyzer as a separate tool that would be nice, so much stuff is disabled or not functioning on various cards/setups and it is indeed a bit hard to find out what works.


----------

